# No fun Tuesday



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> No no no, I fixed it


I needed that laugh today
Thank you
Too funny


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

jb4211 said:


> Fixed it for ya, take two





jlsconstruction said:


> No no no, I fixed it


It's clear that you guys need help understanding masonry. THIS is the way it should look.



6stringmason said:


> Nothing about masonry is light.
> 
> Looks like the type of day that deserves beer.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Ohhh so that's why I drink everyday. That or the delicious delicious taste of the best liquid ever invented. Or as I saw on a T shirt the other day..."beer..., how I know god loves me"


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe it's my sick, twisted sense of humor but I saw a picture of a t-shirt on this big fat guy - he had to be 400+ lbs - that read, "I beat anorexia"

I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

The sun was a terrible angle, but I worked late Fri to get it capped and cleaned up. Tue we finish backfilling. Then start the bluestone terrace. I need to take some photos in the morning. That would be the best light.

















Saved some of the old Basalt for the jambs of the steps and the old bluestone treads. Their all a bit different in thickness, but we evened out the rises.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nicely done as always ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

The wall and steps look great :thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Some better lighting.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks great, those treads look like finger pinchers!


----------



## Young mason (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

So how much is drylaid and how much mortared? Just the cap stones mortared or do you pour a slurry?

Looks great


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Gorgeous! We don't see masons doing that kindof of nice exterior work in my area.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

It's dry laid with the last 6" and cap mortared.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a before photo I got from the landscape designer.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Laying the bluestone today. Covering an existing slab. Had figure a way to save the bell trap. I was able to pitch the bluestone enough so there shouldn't be any water problems. Owners wanted to keep it "just in case". Found an old grate from a lawn catch basin. All the catch basins filled in 50 years ago and we found one while digging for the new wall.
Going to hit it with the wire brush tonight and some black paint.


Stll have access to the bell trap.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Wall terrace and step stone...done. 
Owner add 2-3 days of repair work on some otger stuff. The ol' while yer here.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Nice clean job. Did they chose the pattern of the bluestone?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ole while your here?? If I had a dollar every time I heard that one:whistling


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

CJKarl said:


> Wall terrace and step stone...done.
> Owner add 2-3 days of repair work on some otger stuff. The ol' while yer here.
> http://s264.photobucket.com/user/kkaufmann1/media/20140909_153001_zpscpjaacq6.jpg.html


Your work is incredible!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Blacktop. There's nothing difficult about it. Plumb, level and square and have pride in your work.


----------

